# God, I Love It When They Talk Technical!!



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

*Click Here* and wait for the download...


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Sounds like the explanation for ObamaCare to me.


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Don't think I'd limit the scope so much, I think it'd cover just about any government plan ever conceived. Besides, on the other we had to "pass it, to see what's in it!".


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Ha waited and nothing happened just about as bad as Obama. Later RJD


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Man speakith with forked tongue!! Kemo Sabe!! Regal


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

I didn't intend the video to be a political commentary - I just thought it was funny. (OTOH, if the shoe fits... hehehe)


----------



## Tenwheeler (Mar 5, 2010)

Holly Cow, Batman… Somebody get that guy medical attention.


----------



## Trainwreckfilms (Aug 19, 2009)

i donno about you all but i understood every word he said! hahahahaha


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Oh my!


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Dwight 
Now you know what these guys on here are like. If it can be debated, they'll do it.


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

I knew I knew that guy from somewhere. He had bit parts in some old sci fi "B" movies







I don't know how he was able to keep a straight face for that long


----------



## JEFF RUNGE (Jan 2, 2008)

He grossly over simplified how a turbo-hydramatic 350 works !!! hehe


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Dingle arms go all the way back to that lunatic Washington's day. This must be the model before they added the muffler bearings. That really made it run smooth. Don't ask what it does. Just know that if it wasn't there, we'd all be in HO scale with glasses.


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Reminds me of Dubya trying to explain why the WMD's could not be found.


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By NTCGRR on 06 May 2010 07:22 PM 
Dwight 
Now you know what these guys on here are like. If it can be debated, they'll do it. 

Marty, you mean debockled, not debated don't ya!! Hah LOL Regal
That be da GUBERMENT FER YA!!


----------



## jbwilcox (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm going to have one installed in my Camry next week. I will be the first one on my block to have one!

John


----------



## ShadsTrains (Dec 27, 2007)

I just sent this to my boss as an example as to how our customer impact statements should be worded.


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

Posted By jbwilcox on 07 May 2010 09:22 AM 
I'm going to have one installed in my Camry next week. I will be the first one on my block to have one!

John





John, I think you will be the first one on many blocks to have one installed.


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Gee, and all I want to know is if they ever overcame the fact that a 350 turbo will just sit there and whine when something goes wrong... at least with a torqueflite you usually still have enough 'sort of' first gear to limp it home...


----------

